# Drop Down Bed Problem



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, The drop down bed on my Hymer B644 is now not staying up properly - the hydraulic struts are leaking so I think they need replacing. Any advice please on how to do this job as I believe the bed has to be upright to replace them.

Many thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*HYmer dropdown bed*

Hi,

I would ring peterhambilton in Preston. He will supply the parts and also tell you how you go about it. If you live 'up north' then it could be a wise move to book in and get him to do it. He a genuine guy and will charge you a fair price www.hymerdirect.co.uk

Cheers ............ Ned


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahoy there Cap'n,

One of the bolts came out from one side of our drop down bed and to get it all back together I made a simple strut compressor with some crossbars and studding up each side, it was good enough and not hard to use. It might save you a long trip to make something yourself, I probably still have the crossbars somewhere if you PM me I'll look them out....studding from B&Q, Homebase etc. 

Yo Ho Ho

Simon...(landlubber)


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, I contacted Peter at Hambilton Engineering - interestingly he said that if you are replacing with a new hydraulic strut then both should be replaced at the same time. He sold me a second hand one as a spare on my return trip from Scotland in 2008 so this is what I fitted yesterday. He said it was a three man job - I agree "two to hold the bed up & one to fit it" unless you are able use a strut compressor as suggested by Hymer Bay. 

Happy Travelling

Captain Bligh


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know about a 3 man job. I did mine on my own.

Had to borrow a prop to hold the bed tight to the roof to relocate the strut ends.

Not too bad a job to do if you do it slowly and carefully.


Pete 8)


----------

